# Phase 1 - Roofing a Geo Desic Dome



## joasis (May 28, 2006)

Look for a spray foam insulation contractor in your area, and see if they spray roofs, or can recommend someone who will. Rather then the insulating properties, this can be applied as a polyurea and "seal" the dome, as well as giving it a colored, stucco look that you might find to be a better solution then composition roofing. 

The downside of the geodesic domes are issues like you are having.


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

Not sure I can fit atrip to Del. into my schedule. What's the timeframe?

I can e-mail some pics. I only have a few digital pics of one.

Seems I only have 4 digital pics. I have an album of poloroids.


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

Hopefully, these pics will give you some guidance. Because we aligned all the sections, it took about 30 sq.. Maybe more.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

wow wild Frank:thumbup:


----------



## JV_DOME_HOME_FI (Feb 2, 2009)

*Spray foaming a doam.*



joasis said:


> Look for a spray foam insulation contractor in your area, and see if they spray roofs, or can recommend someone who will. Rather then the insulating properties, this can be applied as a polyurea and "seal" the dome, as well as giving it a colored, stucco look that you might find to be a better solution then composition roofing.
> 
> The downside of the geodesic domes are issues like you are having.


That is the type of out of the box thinking I've been looking for. How durable would you say that is. Can it handle the stress directly to the elements. It can range from 20's to above 100. I guess I can look in to it. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## JV_DOME_HOME_FI (Feb 2, 2009)

tinner666 said:


> Hopefully, these pics will give you some guidance. Because we aligned all the sections, it took about 30 sq.. Maybe more.


Tinner 666, Thanks for those pics. It looks like you know what you're doing. Do you think you might be up for a trip to the Delmarva? We were hoping to have it started and finished in the next 5 months. It's a couple miles North of O.C. Marlyand. It's off of Rt 54. Let me know when you could be available. Thanks again :thumbup:


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

I'd have to check. I'm getting ready to start one large job and need to contact some clients that have me tenatively scheduled for Mar-Apr. 
Let me look into it. What are business requirements in DEl? 
What arrangements do you want to work with, work out, or whatever? Budget, lodging, etc?


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

I forgot to ask if you could post some pictures, or e-mail them.


----------



## JV_DOME_HOME_FI (Feb 2, 2009)

*Pics*



tinner666 said:


> I forgot to ask if you could post some pictures, or e-mail them.


Let me post some pics, then lets talk budget, then your time frame. These are the only ones I have right now. I'll get some more in a day or two. I know the inside shot isn't ideal, but these are the second floor shots and a look out side what used to be a deck. 

How long did it take you to do that other job.?


----------



## mikedome (Jun 26, 2017)

My first attempt to "forum" ever! I realize it's been years since this subject has been opened but I am desperate! My dome raised in 1981, original shake roof has finally started leaking, very heavy rain and wind here on Oregon Central coast. Oregon Domes, original builder is no longer in business. Have heard there is a roofer from Springfield Oregon who specializes in domes. Can't find a soul who has a name or number for him. Hoping he's not another "urban legend". Google search yields no help. Does anyone have suggestions?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Might want to try these guys and see if they have any recommendations.

http://pacificdomes.com/dwell-domes/


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Don't know if this is a good idea, but if you find no roofer familiar with fullerine domes, I'd consider looking for a roofer familiar with rubber or other sheet roofing, but not the roofing that is heat welded. I read heating welding is tricky to begin with and working around that structure is asking for mistakes.
Round surface can also be covered with narrower strips (as apples are peeled), better if the material can stretch and conform to infinitely changing angles.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

mikedome said:


> My first attempt to "forum" ever! I realize it's been years since this subject has been opened but I am desperate! My dome raised in 1981, original shake roof has finally started leaking, very heavy rain and wind here on Oregon Central coast. Oregon Domes, original builder is no longer in business. Have heard there is a roofer from Springfield Oregon who specializes in domes. Can't find a soul who has a name or number for him. Hoping he's not another "urban legend". Google search yields no help. Does anyone have suggestions?


Welcome to the forums mikedome.

I'm not sure why you think that you need a specialty contractor to replace the roof on your dome. The basic roofing principles and flashing details are no different than they are on any other roof other than that a couple more nails per shingle is required on the steeper portions if you're going with asphalt. 

Frankly I wouldn't be shopping for a roofer in the valley to come over to the coast just because it's a dome. If you do get bids from the valley make sure that they include stainless steel nails and flashings. Those are mandatory items where you live but not necessary at all in the valley so by default most of those guys don't even consider SS.

I'm from LC and know many roofers on the central coast. Feel free to PM me if you'd like a few names.


----------



## mikedome (Jun 26, 2017)

It appears I will be unable to PM because I am a new user. Kwikfishron, can you provide names of persons you feel would be able to help me get a new roof within the Post format?


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

mikedome said:


> It appears I will be unable to PM because I am a new user. Kwikfishron, can you provide names of persons you feel would be able to help me get a new roof within the Post format?


I sent you a message.


----------

